# CHEWBACCA (CHEWY)



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Jacob (Apr 9, 2012)

Was That your K-9 Greg?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Was That your K-9 Greg?



*My third and last one, he retired with me in 2010. Patrol and explosive detection.*


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 10, 2012)

He is so handsome


----------



## ascott (Apr 10, 2012)

Such a strong look in his eyes....beautiful.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow.....I've fallen in love!!


----------

